# First images of the new fantastic Samsung NX1!



## 123Photog (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/first-images-of-the-new-fantastic-samsung-nx1

- 28 MP APS-C CMOS Sensor (ISOCELL tech)
- DRIMe Image Signal Processor
- ISO 100-51200
- 15 fps with tracking.
- UHD 4K 3840×2160 at 30p/24p
- Full HD up to 60p
- 3″ Tiltable AMOLED Touch Display
- Water and dust proof
- Wi-Fi and NFC Connectivity
- Magnesium Alloy, Weather-Sealed Body
- Vertical grip available.
- Will announce revolutionary PD system.
- Slightly bigger body than NX30.
- Body design matches with 16-50 F2.0-F2.8 lens.
- Best high ISO performance and EVF among crop sensor bodies.
- Available on the market in October (TBD)
- Not retro design but similar with Mamiya?


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 13, 2014)

dilbert said:


> 28MP APS-C sensor? Interesting!
> 
> Good thing that Canon has moved from 18MP to 20MP. Really jumping ahead there.




the isocell tech is interesting too.

http://connect.dpreview.com/post/0315472077/samsung-explains-the-galaxy-s5-isocell-sensor


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 13, 2014)

http://thenewcamera.com/canon-7d-mark-ii-vs-samsung-nx1-specification-comparison/


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 13, 2014)

123Photog said:


> http://thenewcamera.com/canon-7d-mark-ii-vs-samsung-nx1-specification-comparison/



I love when websites compare the 70D/7D2 against mirrorless and give the advantage to the mirrorless camera because they have "200" AF points on the sensor while forgetting that the 70D/7D2 have 20 million (~16million selectable) AF points on the sensor.


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 13, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> 123Photog said:
> 
> 
> > http://thenewcamera.com/canon-7d-mark-ii-vs-samsung-nx1-specification-comparison/
> ...



i guess it´s because of the 154 cross AF sensors.


----------



## mkabi (Sep 14, 2014)

Not true 4K, but I can settle...
But what about lens selection, I can't find $h!t on samsung.com with regards to lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2014)

I've long ago learned to never judge a product from a paper review. It could be a great camera, or a loser. Since lenses are far more important than the body, what is the story about lenses? Any reviews or tests of lenses?


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

mkabi said:


> Not true 4K, but I can settle...
> But what about lens selection, I can't find $h!t on samsung.com with regards to lenses.





> As a 4K-capable camera, the NX1 is among the most compact cameras in its class. Aside from 4K, video may be recorded in Ultra-HD as well as in full HD. To help ensure that even the highest resolution video files are easy work with, the NX1 accommodates UHS-I or UHS-II memory cards and employs HEVC (H.265) compression. Additionally, video may be recorded directly to an external device with a 4:2:2 (8-bit) output signal.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/samsung-nx1-and-massive-50-150mm-lens-announced-and-on-preorder-at-bhphoto



> The native 4K Samsung NX1 Mirrorless Digital Camera features a 28.2MP BSI APS-C CMOS sensor that not only produces high-resolution images, but also 4K video at 24 fps, UHD at 30 fps, and full 1080p HD video at up to 60 fps. High Efficiency Video Coding (H.265) is applied so that even 4K and UHD video files remain easy to edit and share. A sharp, 3.0" HD 1036k-dot touchscreen monitor and 205 phase-detection AF points benefit both cinematographers and still photographers, and in instances where it is preferable to use the camera's viewfinder instead, a sharp, built-in XGA OLED electronic viewfinder is also built-in.
> 
> Built for fast shooting conditions, the NX1 provides a 15 fps burst with autofocus plus a 1/8000th second maximum shutter speed. For use in low-light, the ISO range can be expanded from 100 to 51,200. A full complement of shooting modes are available, including Aperture Priority, Auto, Manual, Program, and Shutter Priority, plus "smart" modes such as Action Freeze, Beauty Face, Fireworks, Landscape, Multi-Exposure, Night, Panorama, Rich Tone (HDR), Sunset, and Waterfall. Images can be saved as RAW files or JPEGs of various file sizes that correspond to user-selectable image ratios of 3:2, 16:9, or 1:1 and according to the user's desired color editing space of Adobe RGB or sRGB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Good thing that Canon has moved from 18MP to 20MP. Really jumping ahead there.



Christ on a crutch - can't you even come up with some _original_ b1tching?

And what about the DR?


----------



## weixing (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,
Hope they don't follow Sony... launch many camera model every year, but forget to launch any lens... especially those affordable by normal people.

Have a nice day.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 15, 2014)

Today there are No Bad Cameras -- some are just better than others.

Most Samsung lenses are *oh-so-cute-pancakes* designed for their non-viewfinder pocket cameras. Check-out their 85mm f/1.4 lens (=130mm FF), about as good as any 85mm available. Give me a 10mm (=15mm FF) and an 18mm/20mm (= 27mm/30mm FF) to go with the 85mm and it would cover 99%+ of what I shoot.

Here's a video on YouTube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqYmvjEoGDQ


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow.
That camera.

Samsung wins.
(except for the lack of supertelephoto)


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

9VIII said:


> Wow.
> That camera.
> 
> Samsung wins.
> (except for the lack of supertelephoto)



let´s wait for sigma. 

ps: people should ask themself, when was the last time you bought a supertelephoto from canon?

i guess the market for canon 400mm+ or 300mm f2.8 lenses is not that big outside professional circles and hardcore enthusiasts.

i doubt samsung is aiming at soccer or NFL etc. pro photogs with this camera.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 15, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



I think it would be hard to say that Samsung is aiming for anything but the hardcore enthusiasts with this camera. Those specs are unparalleled and I don't see any shortcomings, they even have an f2 zoom lens (at the wide end).

Now, if Sigma put out an NX mount for their upcoming 150-600 Sport lens, there would be no question that the NX1 is the best body on the market.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 15, 2014)

9VIII said:


> Quest for Light said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



with the lack of supertelephoto lenses i don´t see how samsung can aim this body at birders or sport shooter who need a long telephoto. 

enthusiast yes, but not these kind of enthusiasts.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 16, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> with the lack of supertelephoto lenses i don´t see how samsung can aim this body at birders or sport shooter who need a long telephoto.
> 
> enthusiast yes, but not these kind of enthusiasts.



Maybe not today ..., but what about next year ???

Check-out this video, 15 FPS with AutoFocus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPuiRYHZSOU


----------



## moreorless (Sep 16, 2014)

9VIII said:


> I think it would be hard to say that Samsung is aiming for anything but the hardcore enthusiasts with this camera. Those specs are unparalleled and I don't see any shortcomings, they even have an f2 zoom lens (at the wide end).
> 
> Now, if Sigma put out an NX mount for their upcoming 150-600 Sport lens, there would be no question that the NX1 is the best body on the market.



The big issue I'd say will likely to AF performance, if the tracking can't keep up with the FPS then any advantage there is limited, if its no good in low light that some of the advantage of there fast glass is gone.


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

> Maybe not today ..., but what about next year



maybe.... 

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/first-pictures-of-the-massive-samsung-s-300mm-f-2-8-lens-5140


----------



## Aglet (Sep 17, 2014)

Listen to that shutter! Wow!

http://vimeo.com/106277134


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2014)

Meh


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 17, 2014)

When do we get to see the first raw images *FROM *the fantastic Samsung NX1! 

And when do we get to see impartial, hands-on evaluations of all of it's features?

Don't get me wrong, I'm cheering for mirrorless, and also for innovations from the smaller manufacturers in order to put pressure on Canon. So far I've been disappointed, though.


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 17, 2014)

Can I make a phone call or text with it ;D?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 17, 2014)

Quest for Light said:


> > Maybe not today ..., but what about next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I say Samsung wins yet?
Of course we don't know anything about how all this will perform until it's in people's hands, and you usually get your best products in the second generation, but man alive this is a vicious onslaught of the photographic industry.
I actually like stuff from the Republic of Samsung so maybe I'm a little biased.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 17, 2014)

One thing to be wary of is Samsung themselves. They have TERRIBLE customer service and warranty service and their warranty/service division is basically nothing less than a criminal organization. They have been put on probation by numerous state attorney generals. etc. So it might be good, but pray it doesn't break or have an issue under warranty.


----------



## weixing (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi,
I think Samsung are able to come out with good camera hardware, but can't said the same thing about their software... just take a look at their pre-android smartphone.... good phone hardware, but the phone software really can't make it... even now, their software still can't make it. 

Anyway, a good camera not only need to have good specification, but also the software (firmware) must be stable and reliable... my confidence is not very high base on their past record...

Have a nice day.


----------

